# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  PLOČE - Mala škola dojenja, 3.10. 2015. u 17 sati

## Indi

U *subotu  3. listopada 2015., s početkom u 17.00 sati**,* u prostorijama *Narodne knjižnice Ploče*, *u**Pločama**,*održat će se *radionica o dojenju.*   Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.  Predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata.  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za  dojenje.
*Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite* na broj telefona *099 31 77 086,* putem e-maila: dubrovnik@roda.hr  ili naših Facebook stranica *RODA Dubrovnik*.
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se  pronaći i na našim Facebook stranicama ‒ RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim  stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr.
Radionice su besplatne.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------

